# Prime Reading: Amazon erweitert Vorteilsdienst um eBooks und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Prime Reading: Amazon erweitert Vorteilsdienst um eBooks und Co.*

						Nachdem Amazon seinen kostenpflichtigen Abo-Dienst in der Vergangenheit bereits unter anderem um Video- und Musik-Streaming ergänzt hatte, kommen nun auch digitale Bücher, Zeitschriften und Co. hinzu. Hierzulande ist das Angebot im Vergleich zum US-Markt jedoch etwas kleiner.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Prime Reading: Amazon erweitert Vorteilsdienst um eBooks und Co.*


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2017)

Nervt mich so ein wenig. Man subventioniert mit Prime mittlerweile viel mit, was man gar nicht nutzt.
In letzter Zeit ist Amazon oft auch alles andere als günstig. Trotz Prime kostet vieles mehr als anderswo, selbst wenn man dort noch Versandkosten hinzurechnen muss, wird Amazon fast immer deutlich unterboten.
Früher konnte man sich zumindest ein wenig darauf verlassen, dass man einen der günstigeren (aber eben nicht den günstigsten) Preise im Netz zahlt, der jedoch durch den tollen Service einen echten Gegenwert erhält.
Diese Zeit ist zumindest für mich vorbei.


----------



## The-GeForce (22. Juni 2017)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses Zusatzangebot sogar dazu bewegen wird, Prime zu behalten.

Wenn ich mir jetzt über Prime aber auch noch den Spiegel und Focus lesen kann, ist das für mich eine riesen Sache. Denn dummerweise kann ich keine Zeitung abonieren, weil der Briefkasten unseres Hauses so alt ist, dass ich in den letzten 2 Jahren keine einzige Briefsendung in intaktem Zustand aus dem Kasten zog. Von DIN A4 ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (22. Juni 2017)

Amazon ist das allerletzte... Bei den Betrügern kauf ich bis ich abkratz nichts mehr...


----------



## efdev (23. Juni 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nervt mich so ein wenig. Man subventioniert mit Prime mittlerweile viel mit, was man gar nicht nutzt.



Hat sich denn etwas geändert außer das du mehr als vorher bekommst?


----------



## extremeDsgn (23. Juni 2017)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Amazon ist das allerletzte... Bei den Betrügern kauf ich bis ich abkratz nichts mehr...



Aha.



efdev schrieb:


> Hat sich denn etwas geändert außer das du mehr als vorher bekommst?



Der Preis ist doch neulich um 20€ gestiegen.

İch habe irgendwie seit Dezember mein Prime nicht wirklich benutzt. İrgendwie ist Amazon nicht mehr so attraktiv wie in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## TammerID (23. Juni 2017)

Schönes Ding - ich finde das Angebot gut und es reduziert meinen damaligen Ärger mit der Prime Preiserhöhung. 
Habe drauf gehofft das es noch was Neues gibt nach der Preiserhöhung


----------



## quik_shredder (23. Juni 2017)

aha, das ist also der grund warum die alte "kindle leihbücherei" seit ein paar tagen probleme macht und anzeigefehler hat. 
der support wusste auch nicht weiter und hat meine anfrage vor ein paar tagen an die technik weiter geleitet.
die "kindle leihbücherei" war ja bisher auch in "prime" inkludiert, nur konnte man dort nur ein buch pro monat ausleihen.
liegt dann wohl daran, das die "kindle leihbücherei" jetzt auf "kindle readings" umgestellt bzw zusammengelegt wird, denn 2 seperate dienste für bücher die kostenlos in "prime" inkludiert sind, macht ja keinen sinn.
angebot ist wirklich ganz top, die wichtigsten zeitschriften sind dabei (zb spiegel, focus, stern usw..), aber insgesamt ist noch luft nach oben, ich denke da werden in nächster zeit auch noch viele zeitschriften nachträglich dazu kommen.


----------



## efdev (23. Juni 2017)

extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Der Preis ist doch neulich um 20€ gestiegen.
> 
> İch habe irgendwie seit Dezember mein Prime nicht wirklich benutzt. İrgendwie ist Amazon nicht mehr so attraktiv wie in den letzten Jahren.



Hat aber nichts mit dem Mehrangebot zu tun die Erhöhung war doch schon länger geplant da unser Preis hier ein Witz ist im Vergleich zu dem was im Trumpland bezahlt wird. 
Jetzt hast du zumindest auch noch etwas bekommen für die Preiserhöhung die so oder so gekommen wäre


----------

